# What Snake are you?



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 27, 2008)

What type of snake best describes you and your personality, your features etc etc

I'll start- im not deadly so not a elapid.
-Could be a colubrid but they are too long and slender.
-Im grumpy,short tempered and straight to the point. 

I think im a snappy Jungle python.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmmn, this is gonna be hard. I would have to say I would be a.... hmmmnn..... ahhh.... um... ahh...

Maybe a Rough Scale Python perhaps. Remote, rare hard to find. lol


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 27, 2008)

Road kill.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 27, 2008)

thats a great idea..!

i have been told i am a spitting viper?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 27, 2008)

Im green and i sit in a position just like the emerald tree boa i am a...............................................................................
Green Tree Python!!!!
YAY!!!


----------



## oddball (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmmm this is hard. I really like snakes, so it's hard to chose just one!
I'd say...
Everyone who knows me personally loves me. Everyone who doesn't thinks I'm going to kill them.
You'll never know when I'm pissed off at you till it's too late, and I strike without warning. I don't like being touched and my reputation for causing agony precedes me, even though I don't really do it_ that_ often. People think I'm a psychopath, but in honestly it's far too much effort, I'd prefer to sleep.
I'm short and curvy!

I am a death adder?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 27, 2008)

Geat response odd ball
Pmsl Caustic


----------



## bigi (Jul 27, 2008)

i think it depends on your age.
As a child and teeneager i would say i was a colubrid - fast, sleek with a bit of attidute
As a 20-30yr old i was probably a cross with colubrid and fiesty jungle
30 - 39 yr old i am probably a beautifully timid jungle with smarts and looks
i am 40yrs this week and will say by the time i hit 50 yr will probably be a coastal
60-70 a mac - slowing down now
70 onward a childreni - no bite or attitude but still able to scare the begeezas out of a snake scared little girl


----------



## snakecharma (Jul 27, 2008)

im a RHD woma 

great to handle yet still abit flighty, very cage protective and dont get between a feed and me or ya gonna get bit


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 27, 2008)

Never get inline at Mcdonalds in front of you hey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itbites (Jul 27, 2008)

*I'm a rbbs lazy, a bit of a cruiser  can be quite venomous with attitude but generally not deadly LMAO*


----------



## richardsc (Jul 27, 2008)

im not pretty to look at,but make up for it in mellowness and temprement,mark me down as a murry darling


----------



## chameleon (Jul 27, 2008)

Water python. An absolute prick when i was younger, but now very placid.
But annoy me on a bad day and you will seriously cop it.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 27, 2008)

quick temper,fiesty,stands its ground,can over re-act ,venomous but most times its a dry bite.............eastern brown sounds alot like me ..................


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2008)

Discription : head slightly distinct from body
color: Fairly uniform in coloration 
Habits: diurnal, can be a little shy by nature.
habitat and distribution : prefer wet areas ( beach ,rivers ,forest)
Venom :Tooheys New
Yield 375 ml
Initial Dose 4.6 % 
speaciel features :Food mud crabs, rib eye fillet, chicken, frogs Not
very easy to maintain and a voracious feeder.
So i would have to say Pseudechis porphyriacus

cheers steve


----------



## oddball (Jul 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Discription : head slightly distinct from body



PMSL :lol: I love it!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jul 27, 2008)

southern death adder, im stubby, lazy, stand my ground, good at staying queit and unseen
also an eastern brown snake cause im territorial, angry, hate people and fast to react


----------



## bredli_lover (Jul 27, 2008)

jungle python - easy to snap sometimes, but mostly fairly easy going...


----------



## ambah (Jul 27, 2008)

Um.. I'd have to say a diamond.. cuz they're higher maintanence than others


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 27, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> thats a great idea..!
> 
> i have been told i am a spitting viper?



i think, you think you are this, but under that tough outer skin you are more than likely a murray darling.

i would be an olive, i love my food.
cheers


----------



## chrisso81 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good looking, fairly calm but get a bit cranky if it gets too hot...diamond python (high yellow of course)


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jul 27, 2008)

itbites said:


> *I'm a rbbs lazy, a bit of a cruiser  can be quite venomous with attitude but generally not deadly LMAO*


 
I have to say thats me too haha


----------



## Jakee (Jul 27, 2008)

Eastern Brown Snake.


----------



## callith (Jul 27, 2008)

some days the worst manered snappy jungle in the world and other days the calmed friendliest murray darling

Today im the snappy jungle


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 27, 2008)

bumping for interest ...very cool thread!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 27, 2008)

Great replies guys and gals.
I think when i was younger i was a lowlands copperhead.
Fairly relaxed orange tinge in the hair based in south Eastern subs melb surrounded by them.


----------



## sockbat (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a mellow redhead till pushed, So I'd have to say a nice red/orange Bredli.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 28, 2008)

Someone may have to answer this for me.
Quite lazy, can be energetic when I feel like it, I can get pissed off easily. But yet if your nice to me, i'm nice to you..

What do you think? I really have no clue....


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 28, 2008)

My ex Girl Friend???


----------



## slim6y (Jul 28, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Someone may have to answer this for me.
> Quite lazy, can be energetic when I feel like it, I can get pissed off easily. But yet if your nice to me, i'm nice to you..
> 
> What do you think? I really have no clue....



I'd say wait for the 'what native australian animal are you?' thread and then answer possum...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 28, 2008)

Death adder lol - I sit and wait for things to come my way


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 28, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I'd say wait for the 'what native australian animal are you?' thread and then answer possum...



Righteo then.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 28, 2008)

lets just hope its not a possum being stalked by a GTP or so.
Lullaby are you really extremely venomous. Or are you just a bitey spottedpython???????????


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ahhh, well im short and slender, a bit of a temper, like a bit of a climb.

I think probly a Spotted Python.


----------



## Lozza (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL well I guess I'm a Brown Tree Snake - only mildly venomous and can be a fussy eater


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 28, 2008)

Rough Scaled Snake - small but deadly and aggressive when provoked


----------



## melgalea (Jul 28, 2008)

my husband would say i am a black mumba. hunt ya down and kill ya type. but, i would say a hypo bredli, definntely bright, bubbly and out there 
mel


----------



## Armand (Jul 28, 2008)

iv been told im a Coastal Taipan- very short temper lol!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 28, 2008)

what is the personality of a file snake?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 28, 2008)

Slippery little suckers, maybe a used car salesman hey DL


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 28, 2008)

I dont really know , for those of you that know me really well ...what do you think ?:twisted:


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 28, 2008)

ok...what a white crowned snake?


----------



## melgalea (Jul 28, 2008)

nikki, your bright and bubbly. hmm i would say a hypo bredli like me. you like to stand out .  its a great thing
mel


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 29, 2008)

YAY! *High five Mel*




hehe


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*all in one , one for all*

come to think of it ... im all in one.....lets come together.................................................


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 30, 2008)

so elapid are you a hybrid?


----------



## scutatus (Jul 30, 2008)

I am a slouch...... arufura file snake


----------



## ninja_vs_python (Jul 31, 2008)

shy, intelligent, reluctant to lash out, and skinny yet always hungry. 
-Maybe a voracious little tree snake?


----------



## becca (Jul 31, 2008)

Im very sneaky at times. Can be a total bitch i have to be. You no when im happy and when i wanna bit your head off, or strangle you hehehe. Im quite calm most of the time. Very fun and exciting to be around. People are always looking me, im quite pretty................................ Im so a Hypo Bredli.


----------



## gillsy (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a one eyed snake.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 31, 2008)

oh no gillsy ,did the 1 arm american boy poke you in the eye tooooooooo?


----------



## gillsy (Jul 31, 2008)

Lol lmfao hahahaha


----------



## jessb (Jul 31, 2008)

Very food-driven, but otherwise pretty laid back and relaxed - BHP!!!


----------



## kandi (Jul 31, 2008)

husband calls be a vipera but i think i am mild so something mildly poisonous


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

I am a vine snake, because I am skinny, and turn invisible when you look at me at an angle, and also because I like the colour green


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont know which i would be.... I'm tall/slender, blondie, very dry sense of humor/or just rude, very snappy and agressive, but i am particularly generous and caring towardsa people i like.
A bit rough around the edges but i scrub up alright...?????
Any ideas? a scrubbie maybe?


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> I dont know which i would be.... I'm tall/slender, blondie, very dry sense of humor/or just rude, very snappy and agressive, but i am particularly generous and caring towardsa people i like.
> A bit rough around the edges but i scrub up alright...?????
> Any ideas? a scrubbie maybe?



Scrubby!


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 31, 2008)

What one am i?
I am Nice, good attidute most of the time
Tall, thing
Don;'t drink
So can someone tell me who i am?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jul 31, 2008)

what sort of snake do you think I would be?

I'm to LAZY TO DO MY HOMEWORK, BUT I'M NOT LAZY ENOUGH TO NOT GO OUTSIDE.
i'm red haired
and I can be really agro and cause some serius damage if you annoy me to much.

ohh and unless i'm annoyed, i'm really placid.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 1, 2008)

Will you sound like an allens red snake ..........very sweet ,a little chewy and if it gets stuck into someones hair ANNOYING to pull out


----------



## AlesAlitis (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a very awesometacular thread 

Live and let live,
Simple yet stunning
Looks very badass but is truly rather laid back and fine as long as you don't bug me.
Not sure if venemous or not, but if so it would work bug me once, get a pose, twice, get a blank nip with no ven, three times and you get s.n.a.p.p.e.d oO...

Stuck between BHP and RBBs. I'm rather partial to both, having encountered many RBBs to be really chilled even in the wild.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe go with a Blue Bellied black snake.....


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 2, 2008)

Willia6 you are a lowlands Copperhead.
Dougie you are a lovely spotted python.
Rmcneill what about an Olive python,


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks cracks, i like the idea of an olive! coz im not as crazy as a scrubbie...only sometimes!! i would be a light coloured one though!
And Dougie i thought you maybe a murry darling!


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 2, 2008)

Also dougie, i noticed you said you dont drink...at 14 i would hope not


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 2, 2008)

African rock python big storng and violent


----------



## colt08 (Aug 2, 2008)

im nice im short thin but can have a very bad temper and dont like to be fiddled with (playing with my hair for example)and i eat like theres no tomorow what am i i seriosly dont know


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 6, 2008)

Colt08 ,What about a pygmy python(Antaresia perthensis)


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 6, 2008)

im big im easily pissed off i am extremley lazy and i like my food hmmmm any ideas?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 7, 2008)

Scrub Python snakeman112. Dont know if the're lazy.


----------

